# 2001 Altma, why does my air run continuously?



## tmac61 (May 19, 2005)

I just bought a 2001 Altima and I noticed that air comes out of the vents all the time. I have it turned off, no lights on the air conditioning/heat panel are on. I have to hit the defrost button to keep from air blowing out of the vents on the bottom or on the panel. Thanks.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

happens i think with all cars, i know it happens on my 00 altima.


----------



## cziter (May 24, 2005)

try pushing the button that makes the air circulate around the car instead of venting in from the outside


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

this is a pet peeve i have with almost all imports... the "off" switch is on the fan speed dial, so that it never can turn really off, it lets a bit of air/ heat trickle in, on most domestics, the "off" position is on the directional dial, so it closes all the doors in the HVAC system to turn it off, your best bet is to turn the dial betwwn the floor/defrost and defrost setting and turn the fan off while hiotting the recirc button... it is such a stoopid design, i cant believe no one has caught on... my honda blows air, its so strong that the car will heat up a bunch real quick even if the fan is off... grrrrrr


----------



## tmac61 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to all you who posted. At least now I know my "air" is not broken. I will try hitting the recirc button and defrost to see if this helps. 

Thanks again! :cheers:


----------

